# Sponsor friendly departments



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone here knew of any departments that have a reputation of sponsoring random people for a Reserve Academy. Seems outlandish..but I have heard of people getting sponsored by random departments. Any input? Thanks. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

I actually emailed Taunton tonight, coincidentally. I'm assuming that auxiliary would be my best bet. I'm 21, in the reserves and got a clean record..no veteran preference. Hopefully something will pan out. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

No, I just noticed that I uploaded the wrong one. I changed it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintEastwood4Sheriff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahahah, it's a picture I found on the internet. Had to save it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

One more use for WD-40


----------

